# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Киев

## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H211jTWymSo  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7ASTnZyR0

----------


## Lampada

Спуск в метро:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXBy9wU9Ao   http://youtube.com/watch?v=wlQUtWGTTCU

----------


## Lampada

День обнимания  http://youtube.com/watch?v=3wcMAnGirxE

----------


## Lampada

Киев, который я помню:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=GZj_Xt2gedU

----------


## Lampada

Киев и песни 
Часть 1  http://youtube.com/watch?v=f7rbYeQHx-k 
Песня про Подол
(Но без Подола Киев невозможен)
А мой дедушка родной,
Киевлянин коренной,
Чуть однажды не сошел с ума:
Слух по Киеву прошел,
 Что должны снести Подол
И построить новые дома. 
Припев:
Но без Подола Киев невозможен,
 Как святой Владимир без креста!
Это же кусок Одессы,
Это новости для прессы
И мемориальные места.
 Да, да, да... Это же кусок Одессы,
Это новости для прессы
И мемориальные места. 
И в Одессе, и в Москве,
И в таежном городке,
Где б ты ни был, где бы ты-таки, не шел -
Пусть ты Киева не знал,
Но уверен, что слыхал
"Гоп-со-смыком" - песню про Подол! 
Припев. 
А Верхний Вал и Нижний Вал -
Сам Хмельницкий там бывал
И водил свого коня...
А там где пил вот этот конь -
Там счас строят Оболонь
По проекту завтрашнего дня! 
Припев. 
Обойдешь все города,
Но нигде и никогда
Ты не сможешь помолиться Богу.
Но маланский наш народ,
Если ищет, то найдёт
Только на Подоле синагогу. 
Припев. 
А с Подола, где ремонт,
Переехал весь бомонд -
Минское шоссе им отвели.
Хоть в квартирах там паркет
И клопов в обоях нет -
Подоляне всё ж возмущены. 
Припев. 
Древнекиевский престол
Звал Петра к себе за стол,
Но к боярам Петр-таки не пошел.
Поклонился он отцам
И "палатам"-таки, и дворцам
Домик на Подоле предпочел. 
Припев. 
А в эти двери сотни пуль
Всадил петлюровский патруль,
Рассердясь на бабушку мою,
Но мой дед, он - хавер тот,
Он поставил пулемет
И теперь петлюровцы в аду. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Киев и песни 
Часть II  http://youtube.com/watch?v=xaJ8MxQutMU 
Расцвели каштаны
В Киеве весной,
И причёска расцвела
Моя на воле.
Я родился на Шулявке,
На блатной,
А первый срок менты мне шили
На Подоле.
Мне покойный дед
Когда-то говорил -
Почекай, сынок,
Вот точно кончишь стенкой.
Я его благословенья не забыл,
У меня свой кабинет на Короленко. 
На счастье, на счастье
Мне мама ладанку надела на тело.
Крещатик, Крещатик,
Я по тебе иду на дело, на дело.
Ты помнишь, Крещатик,
Все мои беды и победы,
Кианы, прощайте,
Я скоро к вам опять приеду.
Ты помнишь, Крещатик,
Все мои беды и победы,
Кианы, прощайте,
Я скоро к вам опять приеду. 
Отцвели каштаны,
Выросли друзья,
И в моей причёске
Поменялось что-то.
Где ж ты, Бессарабка,
Где ж ты, молодость моя,
В Голливуде я нашёл
Свои заботы.
Сыну моему я часто говорю -
Почекай, сынок…
А дальше вам известно.
Ладанку свою ему я подарю,
Про Крещатик вместе с ним
Споём мы песню. 
На счастье, на счастье
Мне мама ладанку надела на тело.
Крещатик, Крещатик,
Я по тебе иду на дело, на дело.
Ты помнишь, Крещатик,
Все мои беды и победы,
Кианы, прощайте,
Я скоро к вам опять приеду.
Ты помнишь, Крещатик,
Все мои беды и победы,
Кианы, прощайте,
Я скоро к вам опять приеду. 
На счастье, на счастье
Мне мама ладанку надела на тело.
Крещатик, Крещатик,
Я по тебе иду на дело, на дело.
Ты помнишь, Крещатик,
Все мои беды и победы,
Кианы, прощайте,
Я скоро к вам опять приеду.
Ты помнишь, Крещатик,
Все мои беды и победы,
Кианы, прощайте,
Я скоро к вам опять приеду.
Я скоро к вам опять приеду.
Я скоро к вам опять приеду. 
Песня - А. Розенбаум 
Поёт - М. Шуфутинский 
_________________________ 
Киевлянка 
Слова: Г. Кричевский 
Музыка: Г. Кричевский 
Исп.: Гарик Кричевский   
Я в этом городе бываю очень редко.
И вот приехал на какие-то часы.
Со мной гитара, чемодан, сирени ветка
И сердце, полное загадочной любви. 
Моя знакомая живёт на Бессарабке,
Нас разделяют километры и года,
И я ношу в своей потрёпанной тетрадке
Лишь для неё понятные слова. 
Киевлянка, Киевлянка, Киевляночка,
Не путана, не воровка, не цыганочка,
А просто Украиночка красивая –
Киевлянка, Киевляночка строптивая. 
Пока звонил Я ей с бурлящего вокзала,
Мой чемодан уплыл куда-то навсегда,
И вот осталась у меня одна гитара,
Сирени ветка и открытая душа. 
И я пошёл туда, на Бессарабку
Пустой, и нету ничего, кроме любви.
Украли всё, и даже старую тетрадку,
Где для неё писал какие-то стихи. 
Она открыла дверь, и Я упал в объятья,
И утонул в глазах, в момент пошёл ко дну,
И ощущал Я через лёгонькое платье:
Дыханье пело откровенную весну. 
А за спиной смеялся Киев надо мною,
Я сам не знал тогда, что в картах перебор,
Что опоздал, что муж вернётся, и со мною
Начнёт тяжёлый и ненужный разговор.

----------


## Lampada

Киев и песни 
Часть III  http://youtube.com/watch?v=lNIgUfJ96cc 
Автор текста (слов): Лебедев-Кумач В.  
Композитор (музыка):  Александров А.В.  
СВЯЩЕННАЯ ВОЙНА  
Вставай, страна огромная,
Вставай на смертный бой
С фашистской силой темною,
С проклятою ордой! 
Пусть ярость благородная
Вскипает, как волна,-
Идет война народная,
Священная война! 
Как два различных полюса,
Во всем враждебны мы:
За свет и мир мы боремся,
Они - за царство тьмы. 
Дадим отпор душителям
Всех пламенных идей,
Насильникам, грабителям,
Мучителям людей! 
Не смеют крылья черные
Над Родиной летать,
Поля ее просторные
Не смеет враг топтать! 
Гнилой фашистской нечисти
Загоним пулю в лоб,
Отребью человечества
Сколотим крепкий гроб! 
Встает страна огромная,
Встает на смертный бой
С фашистской силой темною,
С проклятою ордой. 
Пусть ярость благородная
Вскипает, как волна,-
Идет война народная,
Священная война!
1941
__________________________________ 
Вальс "Старинный сон" 
С берез неслышен, невесом
Слетает желтый лист.
Старинный вальс «Осенний сон»
Играет гармонист.
Вздыхают, жалуясь, басы,
И, словно в забытьи,
Сидят и слушают бойцы,
Товарищи мои. 
Под этот вальс весенним днем
Ходили мы на круг,
Под этот вальс в краю родном
Любили мы подруг.
Под этот вальс ловили мы
Очей любимых свет.
Под этот вальс грустили мы,
Когда подруги нет.  
И вот он снова прозвучал
В лесу прифронтовом,
И каждый слушал и молчал
О чем-то дорогом.
И каждый думал о своей,
Припомнив ту весну,
И каждый знал — дорога к ней
Ведет через войну.  
Пусть свет и радость прежних встреч
Нам светит в трудный час.
А коль придется в землю лечь,
Так это только раз!
Но пусть и смерть в огне, в дыму
Бойца не устрашит,
И что положено кому,
Пусть каждый совершит.  
Так что ж, друзья, коль наш черед,
Да будет сталь крепка!
Пусть наше сердце не замрет,
Не задрожит рука.
Настал черед, пришла пора,
Идем, друзья, вперед!
За все, чем жили мы вчера,
За все, что завтра ждет!  
С берез неслышен, невесом
Слетает желтый лист.
Старинный вальс «Осенний сон»
Играет гармонист.
Вздыхают, жалуясь, басы,
И, словно в забытьи,
Сидят и слушают бойцы,
Товарищи мои. 
___________________________________________ 
День Победы  
Музыка Давида Тухманова Слова Владимира Харитонова  
День Победы, как он был 
от нас далек, 
Как в костре потухшем таял уголек... 
Были версты, обнаженные в пыли, - 
Этот день мы приближали, 
как могли.  
Припев: 
Этот День Победы - 
Порохом пропах, 
Это праздник - 
С сединою на висках. 
Это радость - 
Со слезами на глазах, - 
День Победы! 
День Победы! 
День Победы!  
Дни и ночи у мартеновских печей 
Не смыкала наша Родина очей... 
Дни и ночи битву трудную вели, - 
Этот день мы приближали, 
как могли.  
Припев.  
Здравствуй, мама, возвратились 
мы не все... 
Босиком бы пробежаться по росе... 
Пол-Европы прошагали, полземли, - 
Этот день мы приближали, 
как могли.  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Киев и музыка 
Часть IV  http://youtube.com/watch?v=EmmC-3zcV14 
Часть V  http://youtube.com/watch?v=h39qecPtxP8 
Часть VI  http://youtube.com/watch?v=N5o5xwKfTvw 
Оглянись, незнакомый прохожий, 
Мне твой взгляд неподкупный знаком... 
Может, я это - только моложе, 
Не всегда мы себя узнаём...  
Ничто на земле не проходит бесследно, 
И юность ушедшая всё же бессмертна. 
Как молоды мы были, 
Как молоды мы были, 
Как искренне любили, 
Как верили в себя!  
Нас тогда без усмешек встречали 
Все цветы на дорогах земли... 
Мы друзей за ошибки прощали, 
Лишь измены простить не могли.  
Ничто на земле не проходит бесследно, 
И юность ушедшая всё же бессмертна. 
Как молоды мы были, 
Как молоды мы были, 
Как искренне любили, 
Как верили в себя!  
Первый тайм мы уже отыграли 
И одно лишь сумели понять: 
Чтоб тебя на земле не теряли, 
Постарайся себя не терять!  
Ничто на земле не проходит бесследно, 
И юность ушедшая всё же бессмертна. 
Как молоды мы были, 
Как молоды мы были, 
Как искренне любили, 
Как верили в себя!  
В небесах отгорели зарницы, 
И в сердцах утихает гроза. 
Не забыть нам любимые лица, 
Не забыть нам родные глаза...  
Ничто на земле не проходит бесследно, 
И юность ушедшая всё же бессмертна. 
Как молоды мы были, 
Как молоды мы были, 
Как искренне любили, 
Как верили в себя!

----------


## Lampada

*odin_moy_den: День американца в Киеве и под ним*

----------


## Lampada

kiev_photo: Ночной Киев  *Ночной Киев*

----------


## Hanna

A guy I work with is going to Kiev for the Euro 2011 football cup this summer.  
I am really pleased because I managed to help him find somewhere to stay - they found an apartment to rent. 
After that they'll travel back to Sweden buy train, through Belarus and Latvia.  
I didn't see as much of Kiev as I would have wanted when I was there, so I couldn't tell him what the top 10 sites were.
What are the best tourist sites in your opinion? * 
My friend says he and his friends particularly want to see War-related sites, Soviet related sites, visit football games with local people and old castles or fortresses..... In Minsk, they want to see more of the same....*  He also wanted tips on the nightlife... 
They have almost the opposite interests to me, so I wasn't able to give any good tips! If anyone can think of great sites in Kiev and Minsk that fit into this category, then please tell me so I can pass on the info!

----------


## zxc

The Great Patriotic War museum in Kiev is, hands down, the most amazing war museum I've been to.     
Museum is actually within/under the statue. 
If he will have access to a car, or can get transportation, a 2-3 hour drive due south from Kiev is the Музей Ракетных войск стратегического назначения.  By far one of the better experiences of my trip.  They might have to call up and make an appointment to come in, and I'm not sure if there's a cost as I went with a school that provided everything.  In terms of nukes, it was the hottest place in the Soviet Union (something like 2-3 thousand warheads).  You can take an elevator down underground into the command center to check out the living quarters and command console that was manned 24/7, waiting for a call to push the button (you can even push the button if you'd like).  So if they can find a way to get down there, they won't be disappointed.   If you Google the museum name, they have a website.  One problem might be that if your friend(s) don't speak Russian or Ukrainian, they might run into difficulties, as I don't think the tour guides at the museum spoke English. 
I'll have to dwell on this and think of some of the other interesting places I went to. 
Also, what kind of nightlife is he into?  Bars?  Dance clubs?  Strip clubs? Concerts?  Opera?  ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

The should visit Stalin's line memorial. If they visit it on May 9 or July 3, they can see war reconstruction with tanks and aviation. http://www.stalin-line.by/english.shtml

----------


## Hanna

Awesome tips!!   The war museum in Kiev sounds like a perfect match with their interests. I am sorry I missed it myself when I was there, but I am planning to return to Kiev some other time, so I guess I'll have to check it out then. The Stalin line sounds cool too.  
As for Minsk, I noticed myself that there were was a big war museum at the Independence Square (I did not visit that either!) As for Soviet stuff, there were some monuments around, and a metro station with a Soviet theme.  
As for nightlife in Kiev and Minsk - well I am not going to give them any tips on strip clubs! If they want to find that, they'll have to do it themselves. 
But if you know of a nice sportsbar, or something like a pub, then I'd pass it on..  Do you know any? 
My friend speaks no Russian and he did not mention that his travelling buddies do either, so my guess is no. Other than Swedish, they speak English and German. I warned him that neither is massively useful in Ukraine or Belarus. But he is super excited about both Ukraine and Belarus and is prepared to take a risk!

----------


## Ann

Это очень интересное видио о Киеве.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtqtJ...eature=related  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwI00...eature=related

----------


## fortheether

Большое спасибо! 
Scott

----------


## Lena

Kyiv Live - Timelapse / Таймлапс Киев - YouTube 
Welcome, guys.  ::  
I know the thread title doesn't sound English. Nevertheless Kиев - мать городов русских.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> I know the thread title doesn't sound sound English.

 It sounds great! ::   

> Have you se Have you se their mother?

 Amazing post Lena, it's very disappointing that many people do not know this matter of fact. That Kiev/Kyiv was called Mother of all Russian cities, and that many ethnic Russians/Russkiye/Rus' have ancestors from Kiev/Kyiv . 
It is disappointing when see people do not know that ((©)) the Ukrainian capital Kyiv was one of the two cradles of Russian statehood - Kievan Rus - . That There is a long-standing proverb => 'Kiev - mother of Russian cities'. However, These were times when there was no distinction between Russians and Ukrainians (IX-XIII centuries AD) - we were one and the same ethnicity.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

For people who do not know :
((©)) - According to the Primary Chronicle of Rus, the Rus (a group of Varangians), had relocated from the Baltic region to North-eastern Europe (Holmgård - Novgorod, which is in Russia)creating a state which finally came under the leadership of Rurik . LATER Rurik's relative Oleg came to Kiev and founded Kievan Rus.
The descendants of Rurik were the ruling dynasty of Rus (Russia+Ukraine+Belarus) for centuries(more than 7 centuries). Many people don't know (because "historians" don't want them to know ) 
After the mongol invasion Rurik dynasty (Yaroslav II of Vladimir, Alexander Nevsky) MOVED FROM KIEV TO THE CITY OF VLADIMIR, WHICH IS NOW IN RUSSIA. 
Later Kiev was captured by Grand Duchy of Lithuania, and then it belonged to Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth. 
The whole history the territory of modern Ukraine was divided: 
one (the biggest one) part belonged to Kiev Rus'/ Russian Empire/USSR 
the second one - to Poland (Galicia) 
the third one - to Romania (Bukovina)... 
So we still love each other , there is no fuss and hatred between Russians and Ukrainians ( and also Belarussians) , we still know we were brothers and sisters , unless those who got brainwashed ( it is more popular in Western-Ukraine )

----------


## Lena

Thank you, Foxy, for reminding me of that post of mine. It’s so natural for everyone to be proud of their motherland. Yes, being ethnic Russian I’m proud of the city I was born and live in. 
I’m glad that people can see my hometown.  Why don’t you do the same? Why doesn’t anyone do the same?

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> I’m glad that people can see my hometown.  Why don’t you do the same? Why doesn’t anyone do the same?

 Well, actually Russia/USSR is my "paternal" land, i wanted to make a thread about "Smolensk (oblast) /Смоленск" ( my paternal city ) Which , unfortunately, i haven't find any thread about it , but i didn't get a chance to make a useful thread which introduce Smolensk as what it was/is . -i didn't want to only copy&paste- written things on other sites- 
But not everyone can do this, cause the topic is " Russian cities " , so only people who has Russian background can do what you mention. 
*i write you more , answered the question, in PM *

----------


## Lampada

*Интересный Киев - Захоплюючий Київ*

----------


## Lampada

Асфальт в ямы заливают... во время пурги!!!   *Пурга во время пурги.* Здесь первая _пурга (_сленг) = тупость_._      Пурга во время пурги. Хит-парад идиотизма | Українська правда - Блоги

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Асфальт в ямы заливают... во время пурги!!!

 Совсем нет. Последние два года это сейчас делают и в Сибири, для того, чтобы яма еще больше не стала при таянии снега и повторном замерзании льда. Между прочим помогает.

----------


## Lampada

> Совсем нет. Последние два года это сейчас делают и в Сибири, для того, чтобы яма еще больше не стала при таянии снега и повторном замерзании льда. Между прочим помогает.

 Интересно.  Тогда ладно, а то не знала, что и думать.

----------


## Lampada

Lenta.ru: Бывший ССС  http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/12712321.html

----------


## Lampada

kiev_photo: *Киев - самый красивый город на Земле с самолета!*

----------


## E-learner

kiyv.jpg

----------


## Lampada

* Киев с птичьего полёта! Дата сьёмки 24-30 августа 2014 года.  * Published on Sep 22, 2014* -*  *Oleg Prylutskyi*

----------

